# Dog Fighting Paraphernalia Misconceptions



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

a few months ago someone I used to take structured walks with found out I carried a break stick and stopped calling me. I took it with a grain of salt, eff her, her loss, blah blah blah I like having distractions for our training. In any case, the other day a meetup was posted and she purposely made a comment about people who feel the need to bring a breakstick because they dog might fight should skip this walk. I was sooo bull shit, I mean you are a judgmental psychotic bitch if you don't realize how you are JUST as bad as the people who claim all dogs with cropped ears are fighting dogs. Or all pit bulls will eat your face off one day. I mean SO IGNORANT!! well I saw this blog today, and though it was very fitting. Its not about losing Mel's walking buddy. its about how someone can CLAIM they are a positive advocate for the breed when they are just ignorant.

I am guilty of 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 10 and 11. So basically 5, 8 and 9 are out. How dare ANYONE be so uninformed and ignorant to accuse anyone of dogfighting because of these things is just as absurd as being called an animal abuser for doing Weight Pull. Some people BLOW MY MIND!

Disco's World: Dog Fighting Paraphernalia Misconceptions

Dog Fighting Paraphernalia Misconceptions
I'm getting soooo tired of people getting accused of dogfighting and raided just because they may have certain situations/items on their property or in their possession.

The most common list of situations/items that fall under the category of dogfighting paraphernalia/evidence are:

1. A breakstick
2. Antibiotics and/or other medical supplies
3. A treadmill (slatmill, carpetmill, jenny, etc.)
4. A springpole and/or flirtpole
5. Multiple pit bulls on chains
6. Chains and/or weights
7. Vitamins and other supplements
8. Pedigrees that may or may not contain Champions or Grand Champions
9. Dogs housed behind a privacy fence
10. APBT literature and/or DVDs
11. Dogs with scars

OK. Having one or more of these things is like saying just because you have some decongestants for your sinus infection and fertilizer for your garden on your property at the same time you're suddenly a meth-cooker. I mean come on people!!! Really??? Let me explain each point further.

The breakstick. Any idiot with half a brain who cares about their dogs and owns more than one dog REGARDLESS of breed, but especially a bully-type breed or breed known for animal-aggression, should own at least one breakstick. You never know when one day Fluffy and Fifi, no matter their age and previous love of each other, suddenly decide that the crumb of french fry they find on the floor is cause for an ultimate battle. Well, to help avoid extraneous injury to either dog and yourself and to break up the fight as quickly and easily as possible, a breakstick is a beautiful and potentially life-saving tool. Of course, like any tool, it should be learned how to use one correctly. But apparently, just because you don't want your precious pets to hurt each other exceedingly in the event of an accident and you want to end a fight quickly, you're suddenly a dogfighter? YEAH RIGHT. So now I can't protect my dogs from hurting each other... thanks assholes.

Antibiotics and/or other medical supplies. First of all, livestock owners can readily purchase and have on hand antibiotics, de-parasitizing products, staple guns, antiseptics, and other medical supplies to treat their livestock. But we don't get to do the same for our dogs? Really? What if Fluffy decides to battle with Fifi in the middle of the night and I don't have an emergency vet available? Or Roscoe gets himself hung up in my barbwire fence howling at 3 am for me to come save him? You mean I can't treat my own pet until I can get him safely to a veterinarian? And regardless of the veterinarian, what if I have the expertise to treat my own animals safely and efficiently? Should I be punished as a dogfighter for that? This makes me very angry that I can't provide emergency medical care for the animals I care about most in my family.

Treadmills. Well let's just arrest every K-9 police dog owner who regularly works out their animals to help better serve the community. They may be dogfighters. Yes, I know I may be a bit nit-picky here, but there is a bit of a point. Besides police officers, there are many other people who compete in canine sports who like to condition their animals to perform better through use of a treadmill. It is a safe and easy tool, and many dogs actually LOVE using one. And specially-made canine treadmills work under the dog's own power and desire. They won't work if the dog doesn't want to. When used, treadmills provide better strength and endurance for the animal to perform its given task, whether it's running and flushing birds in a field all day, lure coursing or race preparation, or a K-9 officer building strength to better aid in the capture and restraint of criminals. Also, those who like to condition dogs for the show-ring use treadmills to put their dogs in better physical condition, which is more eye-pleasing for the judges. And if you have a high-energy dog who loves to run every day to feel fulfilled, yet you can't devote every single day to a 3-hour romp in the field, a treadmill is an invaluable tool to help keep your pet happy. But yet, all this doesn't matter. If you have a treadmill, you're labeled a dogfighter. GRRRR!!!

Springpoles/flirtpoles. These are TOYS. And they have the added benefit of helping to keep your pet fit and active and/or being a part of a fitness program for the reasons listed above. We need to arrest people for having fake mice tied to strings for catfighting. Yeah, same idea. Dogs love to chase. Dogs love toys. So tying a toy to a pole and string to let your dog have fun chasing his favorite toy is evidence of dogfighting? Apparently. Dogs also love to play tug. So tying his favorite toy to a rope (or the rope itself if that's what he likes) to a pole or tree attached to a spring (the spring "gives" to better protect his neck and spinal column and simulates tug-of-war activity with a person without said person being drug around, lol) makes someone a dogfighter? Again, absolute ridiculousness.

Multiple dogs on chains. Nothing wrong with having more than one dog right? Nothing wrong with housing your dogs APPROPRIATELY (yes, I stress that because many people don't have a CLUE about good animal husbandry, a point which I will discuss some other time) outside, right? Well, what if those dogs are escape artists and/or don't all get along? In order to keep them safe from each other, protect your community from your dogs' potential mischief, and keep your dogs outside happy that they're not stuck in a crate all day long while you're at work, keeping them chained in a secure and PROPER manner is essential. What if my breed of choice is the American Pit Bull Terrier? I know from experience that fences, cable-ties, and the like will NOT keep my dog safely in his own yard for his and others' protection. He goes under or over a fence, no matter how tall, in a split second. He breaks cable ties. So a good, strong, appropriately-sized chain fastened and connected correctly is the absolute SAFEST solution for him, AND has the added benefit of providing more space and comfort for him than a concrete-bottomed pen. Read more on chaining here. But if I have more than one pit bull safely secured in this manner, who are all obviously well-taken care of and provided for, I'm a dogfighter? Geez.... are you beginning to see the ludicrousness of all this yet? Let me go on...

Chains or weights. These items can and are used to either securely fasten your dog (chains) or train/strengthen your dog for sport (chains and/or weights). People who compete in the sport of weight pulling, for example, often use chains or weights attached to a pulling harness to train and condition their dogs for competition. This is a wonderful sport that has existed for decades for dogs of many breeds including huskies, malamutes, American bulldogs, APBTs, and others. The dogs love and enjoy the sport and feel the reward for a job well done. And if a dog doesn't want to pull, he won't pull, so don't go thinking we MAKE them do it. I myself have dabbled in weight-pull training with a couple of my dogs. One loved it, the other had no desire. There is no way I would be able to MAKE the dog with no desire pull. He looked at me and said, this isn't for me. So that was fine. The other dog LOVED it. So that was fine, too. But yet having these training and conditioning tools on my property makes me a dogfighter.... and again, you see the point.

Vitamins and other supplements. Well this one is quite obvious. Those of us who want to be healthy take vitamins and supplements to improve our own physical well-being. It's the same for dogs. So if I want to provide the same benefit for my pets, I should be able to without question. Enough said.

Pedigrees that may or may not contain Champions or Grand Champions. First, the Champion or Grand Champion titles can also mean conformation show or weight pull titles. And having your dog's pedigree is just a matter of record and/or personal pride. I have one dog that I am very proud of his pedigree. He comes from a very nice line of dogs which include Champions and Grand Champions. So what? Who in their right mind would link this to any criminal activity? But unfortunately, some do. Pathetic.

Dogs housed behind a privacy fence. Really? Since when does that have ANYTHING to do with dogfighting? Just because I don't want any Tom, Dick, or Harry seeing, hurting, and/or taunting my dogs, that makes me a dogfighter? Perhaps I don't want anyone to see my beloved pets to help keep them from getting stolen. I don't put my other precious belongings outside for anyone to see and possibly steal, so why would I put my family pets in plain sight if I don't want to? Yet this is grounds for arrest. Silliness.

APBT literature and/or DVDs. So I want to know more about my breed of choice? Say an owner and lover of chihuahuas has books about Chihuahuas or DVDs about them. Should he be arrested too? Just because I love and admire one of my breeds of choice, and choose to accumulate valuable information and entertainment about them, that makes me a dogfighter? Like I said before, unless the DVDs are footage of a dogfight that I or my dogs are particpating in or present at, then it means nothing. I once saw a program about a lady who LOVED beagles. Almost everything in her house was beagle-related. Books, figurines, pillows, furniture, DVDs, recorded television shows, magazines, pictures, etc. Nothing wrong with that, right? SO why is it wrong for me to do the same concerning the dog breed I love so much? It shouldn't be, that's the point.

Dogs with scars. Guess what? Dogs can get scars in many ways, including but not limited to a dogfight. What if one or more of the dogs you have had scars from a life previous to the one he has lived with you? What if you rescued him from a bad situation or a shelter/rescue organization in which he has an unknown history? What if one day he accidentally gets into a fight with another of your pets? Now you have TWO dogs with scars. What if your dog gets hung up in a fence or hit by a car and has to have surgery? Just because you have a dog with scars, it means nothing. But authorities can take your dog away from you, sentence him to death, and arrest you because of this. Terrible!

Moral of the story, just because you may have one or more of these situations/items on your property or in your possession, it does NOT make you a dogfighter. The media, HSUS, PETA, animal control, the police, and other groups want people to think these things involve malice and criminal intent. That is such complete, total BS and is a violation of our personal rights and freedoms. Please PLEASE take the time to educate yourself, your friends, your family, your neighbors, and the general public of this. I urge you, BEG you to do it for yourself and your community to help keep people from being wrongfully arrested, and keep their dogs from being stripped from their homes and put to death!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to modern America.
The "public" has no clue about what dogfighting is but what the media says. 
They are brainwashed. 

But should the day come when an incident occurs, and you use the parting stick, they will be thankful.
We just need to get over others' ignorance, as they will never learn.
Most have their minds made up, and there is no changing it.
My own mother to this day will not pet my dogs, or even a pup of this breed.
To her they are devil dogs and always will be. 
Even though her Boston Terrier came from fighting blood originally, before their pushed in noses were formed.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Goemon said:


> Welcome to modern America.
> The "public" has no clue about what dogfighting is but what the media says.
> They are brainwashed.
> 
> ...


Right!! I mean i dont have a pit bull but i still understand the need. Its not that difficult a concept to grasp for me. It's common sense when you really think about it and one more tool in the box like the link said.

Damn that is a shame about your Mother. I know my mother felt that way but Gargamel has totally grown on her so much she makes him cookies and knits him sweaters. It would be sad if my mom refused to understand and accept my dogs. Does it bother you much or have you just come to accept it? I mean strangers are one thing. My own mother!! I would be pissed and disheartened all at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

the majority of terriers come from fighting. why do you think theyre so feisty?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

zohawn said:


> the majority of terriers come from fighting. why do you think theyre so feisty?


So true!!! lol fast little buggers too!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't have 5 or 6...... lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The only dogs you should use a break stick on are Bulldogs and a some Bandogs. You can cause quite a bit of damage tryimg to use a break stick on say a Lab by comparison.. That or cause yourself damage by a series of redirects.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

ames said:


> Right!! I mean i dont have a pit bull but i still understand the need. Its not that difficult a concept to grasp for me. It's common sense when you really think about it and one more tool in the box like the link said.
> 
> Damn that is a shame about your Mother. I know my mother felt that way but Gargamel has totally grown on her so much she makes him cookies and knits him sweaters. It would be sad if my mom refused to understand and accept my dogs. Does it bother you much or have you just come to accept it? I mean strangers are one thing. My own mother!! I would be pissed and disheartened all at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


It used to bother me. When I was a kid she would ground me if she found out I was even petting one.
I used to sneak to an old timers house and play with his dogs all the time, against her orders.
My dad never minded at all, but in traditional Catholic families the mother is the boss, LOL.
Idk what she hated worse...my defying her about bulldogs, or my leaving the Catholic church!:roll:

My sister, who is much like my mother, loves my dogs now.
She was weary at first, but unlike my mother, she knows the media is not the gospel.
That the public perception of the breed is all wrong.
She wants a pup from me when her current dog is gone.
We both joked that mother will be furious that I took her to the dark side, LOL.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> The only dogs you should use a break stick on are Bulldogs and a some Bandogs. You can cause quite a bit of damage tryimg to use a break stick on say a Lab by comparison.. That or cause yourself damage by a series of redirects.


When non-pit dogs are brawling the best thing I have found are those loud air horns, LOL.
Just hold it in the air, and their attention is off of what they were doing.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn well that's good at least. Catholics typically do not adapt and change very well. It's not her fault lol

Here is my idea of weights. A whole six lbs in this pack! lol









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's really a shame that people view things the way they do. I totally understand cause I've had cops come inspect my yard over mosey ass neighbors saying I'm training my dog to fight and have all kinds of paraphernalia.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I have gotten to know my local HS workers quite well because of nosey neighbors and also a few K9 unit officers. They all understand why I have what I have ready and available if need be. I don't know how many times I have been called on due to a yard accident most of times housing a dog for a friend over the weekend and they were unaware that their dog was a kennel escape artist but, had a fit for me not to put them on a chain needless to say those dogs wound up on a chain after my case and point was made. I wish there was more common sense available but, so many don't have it. My grandfather had quail dogs and still seen fit to house the dogs on chains he told me that there is no safer way to keep your dog them on a chain because that keeps them from getting themselves in trouble. Thank goodness I had that experience. Every dog I have ever has has experienced a chain set up at one time or another. I have always doctored my own dogs if the got scrapped up from minor accidents with either barbed wire fence, hunting accidents, etc. There is no need for the modern day thought that everyone who has even just one of these tools is a dog fighter.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My dog wears sweaters, has nicknames, has 7 dif beds in the house (1 of which is sometimes mine)...
I have a firt pole, tred mill, weight pack, spring pole, plans to buy a WP harness, and feed raw. 
I am not a dog fighter. I double bulldog dare some moron to try and claim that I am.

Society's outlook on our dogs only reinforces my dislike of the human race and love of dogs. js


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> My dog wears sweaters, has nicknames, has 7 dif beds in the house (1 of which is sometimes mine)...
> I have a firt pole, tred mill, weight pack, spring pole, plans to buy a WP harness, and feed raw.
> I am not a dog fighter. I double bulldog dare some moron to try and claim that I am.
> 
> Society's outlook on our dogs only reinforces my dislike of the human race and love of dogs. js


:goodpost:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

UGH The so called advocate is at it again. Making a public invite to any and all breeds of dogs and their responsible owners as long as you don't bring a break stick with you, you are welcome. it just makes me so annoyed. I cant post about it again. I already expressed how I feel on another page and was told to she is a judgmental bitch no better than the people who hate on crops and weight pull. Thinking people are irresponsible because they worry about the potential of an off leash dog in an area they do not normally walk and carry a breakstick with them just in case is not right! How can that be considered presposnible I honestly do not get it. Can anyone help me understand??

Of if you agree give her a piece of your mind since I don't feel like I can anymore

*HOW can you claim to want responsible owners and then say no break sticks. holy OXYMORORN!!!!*

https://www.facebook.com/events/525484154150837/
_COME AND JOIN OUR BULLIES IN A WALK AROUND THE ESPLANADE. ALL RESPONSIBLE BULLY OWNERS AND THEIR FRIENDLY DOGS WELCOME!!! 
posted around noon by Francis John, the organizer wanting responsible owners: no human aggressive or dog aggressive dogs and no break sticks. _


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm on it. You know how I love to tell the idiots how it is


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

That is so dumb. You're simply being responsible. There are MANY off leash dogs that roam my country neighborhood and I take the necessary precautions when in my yard or walking the road with Cain. Some people just refuse to listen.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol my reply


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I would show up anyways... tell her to f-off if she has anything to say


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks KG!!! I appreciate someone else saying the same shit I been trying to tell her, like I said on another board I have been told I need to agree to disagree with this topic with her.



cEElint said:


> I would show up anyways... tell her to f-off if she has anything to say


I am so tempted to do this but wouldn't it be my luck that something actually happened and my dog reacted and then I would be the idiot who did not bring the dog friendly dog to the walk. My dog isn't dog friendly. Mel is the your dog is OK as long as its not looking at me or trying to come near me or up in my face. Since she is clueless I imagine a bunch of her friends might join her and be just a clueless to dog language and proper bully walk etiquette.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG and now she is deleting everyone comments about how break sticks are important, this chick is really clueless


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

The dislike towards bulldogs began many years ago by other dog owners. 
How? Responsible bulldog owners would walk their dogs and a stray cur would come cause trouble.
Then said cur would get whipped. But if the bulldog got whipped it would have been alright.
That is why many cops hate them. Their GSD's can't do a thing against them.
I know this as my cousin is a K-9 cop. 
He actually likes the dogs, but hates that they are so tough...when he has raided a house one hurt his dog once.
He never heard the end of it! 

But having a break stick is NOT against the law. It is NOT paraphernalia.
NOT having one, and owning this breed should be considered neglect and cruelty, and stupid.
Unless one has a pair of latex gloves to stick their fingers where the sun doesn't shine, LOL.
One guy I knew had his get loose and wouldn't let go of neighbors dog.
Had to do this, and never forgot where he kept the parting stick since, lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww man now this is her response to the posts everyone has made (thank you all even though they are deleted)

HELLO EVERYONE: i'd ike to address the break stick rule. i believe carrying break stick's at the walk is counterproductive to the intent of the walk. I am hoping the public will see as a group of responsible owners with their wonderful dogs. I think break sticks may be anticipatory of violence and that will not help the 'quiet' statement we are trying to make. I think there are other tools that can be used that are less negatively associated with public's perception than break sticks. A sound horn, an air horn or citronella spray works well, and, of course, if you think your dog might be a bit agitated with the other dogs you can stay at the back of the pack.

Before those who disagree with me say I'm not a responsible pit bull owner and I don't understand or respect the history of the breed, please stop right there. I am a responsible owner and I do understand and respect the history of the APBT. 
I also understand that the majority of the dogs at the walk are most likely going to be pit mixes, am bullies, or what have you and though some may have a few of the DA attributes of an APBT has, I believe that many of them don't. My dog is involved in pit bull walks, pit bull structured classes and daycare primarily with pit bulls and there's never been an incident.

I respect that some people use break sticks, they are not suitable for the walk that will be held on January 20th. Please respect this rule - and stop leaving negative and rude comments on this page. This is not the place for this conversation.
https://www.facebook.com/events/525...t_id=526778424021410&notif_t=event_mall_reply


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She can delete my comments all she wants ill keep em coming. Lol I have a surplus of profiles to harass her with too let that bitch block me ill come back to haunt her


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ames said:


> Damn well that's good at least. Catholics typically do not adapt and change very well. It's not her fault lol
> 
> Here is my idea of weights. A whole six lbs in this pack! lol
> 
> ...


WOW!!! I'll just have to adapt to the fact that you harbor some resentment towards Catholics is all. Being Roman Catholic myself, I take offense to this comment and saw no real need for it. You speak of the ignorance or predjudice toward this breed, and then you paint a picture of the typical Catholic in one broad stroke...hmmm. I'm sure you didn't mean much harm, but when all walks of life are represented on this forum, you should weigh your words accordingly.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> WOW!!! I'll just have to adapt to the fact that you harbor some resentment towards Catholics is all. Being Roman Catholic myself, I take offense to this comment and saw no real need for it. You speak of the ignorance or predjudice toward this breed, and then you paint a picture of the typical Catholic in one broad stroke...hmmm. I'm sure you didn't mean much harm, but when all walks of life are represented on this forum, you should weigh your words accordingly.


How am I harboring resentment?? I was replying to Geomon's comments about his mother ruling his house and not accepting change being catholic. How is that any different than what I said, and there is nothing wrong with that. I will say the same thing about Leo's. they are stubborn and refuse to adapt to others. Do I harbor resentment towards them? No. Do you think people who do not change or adapt are bad? I do not. I think it's just another trait and makes us all human. Like pit bulls and butt rubs or the zombies. I would stereotype that and not think its harboring resentment. Why do you think I meant it as a bad thing? But not ruling the house or defying a catholic women's word as a similar statement? My grandmother was a strict catholic and my other side was Irish Protestant. I got the best of both worlds in me no resentment at all! I do appreciate you pointing out others like you might be offended and will try to word it better next time I generalize.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> WOW!!! I'll just have to adapt to the fact that you harbor some resentment towards Catholics is all. Being Roman Catholic myself, I take offense to this comment and saw no real need for it. You speak of the ignorance or predjudice toward this breed, and then you paint a picture of the typical Catholic in one broad stroke...hmmm. I'm sure you didn't mean much harm, but when all walks of life are represented on this forum, you should weigh your words accordingly.


yeah that was kind of weird. i wouldve made some offhand comment about her being an intolerant irishman


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Ames, I appreciate you explaining your comment. We are good to go.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> WOW!!! I'll just have to adapt to the fact that you harbor some resentment towards Catholics is all.


I'm the guilty one there, but I have my own reasons. 
But I will say this:
My first stand for bulldogs came at a Catholic school.
I wrote a letter to a congressman in their defense. I was rebuked by every nun/teacher!
Well I was only one in class to get a response! I was happy. I was laughing at the haters.
But teacher gave me the evil eye and then told the class the congressman was just being nice, and "pit bulls were a bad breed!"
Later in the playground, a classmate mocked be and the breed.
He was bloody after that, and I was forced to kneel in repentance for 1/2 every day for recess for a week.
AND write 1000 times I will not hit classmates for telling me the truth. (That "pit bulls are bad dogs")

So besides that and going to school when nuns used rulers on kids I'll keep my other reasons to myself.
Oh, but I once did make a priest so mad he cussed. And after he did I told him he used the Lord's name in vain!
That made him laugh and tell me to "knock it off!" LOL oke:

Btw SF, I'll send you a copy of the letter via email, if you'd like to see it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

zohawn said:


> yeah that was kind of weird. i wouldve made some offhand comment about her being an intolerant irishman


I figure I been on the radar since admitting I don't know if people have souls lol

Glad we are good to go sf, honestly love all people and religions. I am agnostic not atheist (not that they do not love people just want to make it clear where I stand)

Geomon awww man that's just not even right!!! I do have issues with all religions I don't pick on just one lol I think a little bit of each is great and scary and anything at the same time!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

ames said:


> I figure I been on the radar since admitting I don't know if people have souls lol
> 
> Glad we are good to go sf, honestly love all people and religions. I am agnostic not atheist (not that they do not love people just want to make it clear where I stand)
> 
> ...


Hey, through my experience it has made me who I am today. In a good way.
I learned to stand up for what I believe in, regardless of consequences. 
It was a challenge at a young age, but by imitating the bulldog we eventually become fearless. 
Glad you're not athiest! Can't trust a person who believes in nothing!:angel:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwwwww shoot!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t_id=672981&ref=notif&notif_t=comment_mention


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Goemon said:


> Hey, through my experience it has made me who I am today. In a good way.
> I learned to stand up for what I believe in, regardless of consequences.
> It was a challenge at a young age, but by imitating the bulldog we eventually become fearless.
> Glad you're not athiest! Can't trust a person who believes in nothing!:angel:


I hear that. BTW, there are no athiests in foxholes!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> I hear that. BTW, there are no athiests in foxholes!


if you mean combat i was 1


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, combat. Old, old time saying that I can't take credit for


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah carl sagan was my childhood hero


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I am athiest. I truly believe there is nothing.....so be careful lol


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I got on to the 'misinformation' main page and they think breaksticks can be used on all breeds.... (and that is should not be made into just a 'bull breed' tool) - umm, I certainly would NOT try to use one on 2 snapping shepherds!!!! I have heard of people getting bitten by the NON bull breed dog when breaking up an accidental fight! I'm not going to comment on the religious stuff..... >.<


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I kinda thought the same thing, but I guess that is just as debatable as saying NOT to use them. I understand the risks, but personally I know if My dog is the aggressor I am going to use a break stick on my dog and hope the other dog isn't going to get me.

here is the police training video


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

That is a stupid site!!! No breaksticks OR choking-off! How are you supposed to break up a fight? One person suggested the water hose! LOL How often does that work? Wow! How 'bout a thumb up the butthole? Or just pulling 2 dogs apart like Cesar Milan did? Yeah... I'm getting worried if these people are the new face of the breed!!!


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol the thumb up the but is funny, just can't take a person serious if they do that to a dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HappyPuppy said:


> That is a stupid site!!! No breaksticks OR choking-off! How are you supposed to break up a fight? One person suggested the water hose! LOL How often does that work? Wow! How 'bout a thumb up the butthole? Or just pulling 2 dogs apart like Cesar Milan did? Yeah... I'm getting worried if these people are the new face of the breed!!!


They are not for the hose or the thumb up the butt they are saying those people are wrong lol. Maybe its a different site, i'm a bit confused! lol


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

^ I went from the page you first brought up to the main home page and a thread on the right was saying: no break sticks and no choking off and I'm curious how they recommend breaking up a fight --- one suggestion was the water hose - that might work on my diluted dog but it wouldn;t necessarily work on other truer bred dogs.... nor would yelling at them, etc.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Pulling the dogs apart is a good way to cause.worse injuries. I suppose mace would work. *sarcasm *


----------

